# One controller, 2 motors



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

ICEICEbaybee said:


> How is this possible? Take 2 warp 9 motors, for example. Anyone care to elaborate?


Hi there,

You could check out the Zilla controller manual. It had wiring diagrams for connection schemes of 2 motors in series and in parallel, and even offered options of switching between the 2 on the fly (dragstrip). Zillas are now made by Manzinta. Used to be Cafe Electric. If Cafe's website is still up, there may be info there.

Caution: 2 series wound motors in series.... If one loses traction (free-wheels) at full throttle, it sees a double voltage over speed. Not good!

Regards,

major


----------



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

major said:


> ICEICEbaybee said:
> 
> 
> > How is this possible? Take 2 warp 9 motors, for example. Anyone care to elaborate?
> ...


Thank you major


----------

